# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  не заполняется НДФЛ 2011

## Циля

Не могу понять, что случилось с программой, стоит релиз 535 1С Предприятие 7.7. При заполнении корректировки по НДФЛ не хочет заполнять сотрудников, у которых стоит какой либо вычет и при формировании справки выдает такое:

СуммыВычетов[Номер]=СуммыВычетов[Номер]+СуммаВычета;
{Глобальный модуль(22237)}: Значение индексного выражения находится за границами массива

Может как то справочники по сотрудникам  не так заполнены, помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## espero2000

Справочник вычетов сбился

----------


## alex1702

---------- Post added at 01:53 ---------- Previous post was at 00:24 ----------



> Справочник вычетов сбился


у меня та же проблема что и у Цили. Причем, в одной базе все встало нормально и Справочник вычетов стоит нормально, а в другой базе Справочник вычетов сбился и ума не приложу как исправить его!!

----------


## espero2000

Попробуйте его удалить, при входе монопольно он автоматически создасться. И потом вручную проверить и проставить вычеты у сотрудников, или если их много - написать обработку...

----------

